# 38% Oil Life Remaining -- Time to Change?



## JB2K (Feb 13, 2011)

Hope everyone is enjoying the Labor Day weekend behind the wheel of their new Cruze.

Now, the question...

...I am leaving St. Louis for Orlando, this coming Friday. We are looking at a round-trip of 2,000 miles of straight interstate/toll highway driving (plus a few hundred miles of "local" driving).

My oil life is currently at 38% (with the original oil from when the vehicle was sold to me, 5 months ago). With that said, should I go ahead and get my first oil change before I leave town, or (based on your own experiences with long-haul driving), or should I let it go until I return home?

FWIW, I am planning on scheduling an appointment with the dealer for the first oil change, just to make sure everything's done right.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

As a rule of thumb your supposed to change it every 3,000 miles or 3 months. Now with newer technologies, tighter tolerances and better oils it's not beyond anyone to go quite a bit longer.

However, it's important to get that first oil change out (I changed mine at 800 miles). I would deff. suggest it since your adding 2,000 miles between now and then. I've got a little over 6,000 miles on this change right now, but 90% of all my mileage is HWY and I put on around 2,000/mo (over 14,000 on the odometer now), and I haven't had time to get to the dealership when their open and I'm not working/in town.


----------



## dindin (Jul 1, 2011)

I would say yes to changing it before you leave.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

It'll probably be around 25% when you get back, I say you're fine most likely. I know of people who run it to 0% before changing it and never have issues (I'm not recommending that, but just saying some do without major consequence)


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

..the GM literature mentions *20% life-remaining* as a "change oil" recommendation.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Change it before you go, then it will be one less thing to lurk in the back of your mind on the trip. Enjoy the journey in your Cruze!


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Definitely CHANGE it! You must be at around 7000 miles on this oil now, I have had two major dealers and an ASE instructor advise me to change it between 5-6 thousand.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

cruze01 said:


> ASE instructor advise me to change it between 5-6 thousand.


 then what's the point of the oil life monitor?
do you really think GM would warranty a car that didn't consistenly run the oil life to 20% or lower? As AAR said I think it's recommended you change at 20%, not mandatory...

i'm just playing devil's advocate here sorta, I change around 30-35%


----------



## unit (Jun 24, 2011)

Go by the oil life monitor and change according to the manufacture's instructions. Places that sell oil and provide oil changes would love to have you change the oil every 3,000 miles or every three months because they make more money that way! There is no benefit to changing oil more often than necessary and doing so is a waste of valuable natural resources.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Since it's factory fill, I'd change it out. Otherwise, go by the OLM and change it once you're back.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...FWIW, you'll find that *highway*-miles will actually _seem_ to 'extend' the OLM number, while *city-* and *no*-milage (yes, just _sitting_ there without being driven) will cause the OLM number to 'decline' much faster.

...I've been 'tracking' our OLM numbers since day-one and the above has occurred everytime the Cruze has been either "sitting/city" or "highway" driven.


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> then what's the point of the oil life monitor?
> do you really think GM would warranty a car that didn't consistenly run the oil life to 20% or lower? As AAR said I think it's recommended you change at 20%, not mandatory...
> 
> i'm just playing devil's advocate here sorta, I change around 30-35%


I'd say the oil life monitor is mostly for those goofballs who track neither the mileage nor the time it's been since their last change... and would let it go for 12,000 miles without even thinking about it otherwise.


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the owner's manual says every 7500 miles or six months... I could be remembering that wrong but every 3 or 5k would seem excessive. I personally did not get my first oil change done until the OLM was at 25% and have not experienced any issues by waiting. You will most likely be fine if you waited til after to get it done, but if you would feel more comfortable getting it done before hand then do it. It's never a bad thing to get an oil change for a car.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I would do it esp if the oil is dirty looking. I don't go by the DIC, I go by the oil condition(dirty, not dirty). Going on a long trip I would do it anyway.


----------



## Cruze4779 (Sep 5, 2011)

if it's your first oil change deff change it. i'm a mechanic and on new engines you want to get that first oil change done before 3000 miles due to the break in process thats when the most debis is in the oil because of everything seating in. when we replace an engine in our shop we have the customer come back at 1500 mile just to be on the safe side.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

That's a tricky one...I normally would change my oil after a long trip...but seeing as it's your first oil change, I think I would probably do it before I left just to be on the safe side....Just a suggestion but you could get it changed after the first half of your trip to where you are going before you return home and then your oil life will be lower and not all 2000 miles will be on the old oil.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Going by the book your oil is OK but you're only going to save maybe $5 by waiting until you finish your trip compared to doing it now and recognizing you're "wasting" some oil by changing early.

On the other hand, the owner's manual says to rotate the tires at 7,500 and I'm guessing you've already exceeded that mileage. So my theory is to go ahead and get an oil change and tire rotation now. You'll have some peace of mind and there's not much savings from putting it off.


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

When in doubt throw it out. Do it now.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

LucyCruze said:


> I'd say the oil life monitor is mostly for those goofballs who track neither the mileage nor the time it's been since their last change... and would let it go for 12,000 miles without even thinking about it otherwise.


I let my oil go 12,000 miles without thinking about it... Have been for years on synthetic, and now with the DIC on regular oil in the Trailblazer (though on synthetic after 20k miles on the ODO)... About the only way I've ever seen or heard of an OLM being wrong is if you've got something wrong with your engine that kills the oil (stuck injector, leaky intake gasket, etc)... As others have said, they would not warranty the engine for 100k miles and tell you to use the OLM if it wasn't accurate...

As a matter of fact, per an SAE study that came out 5-6 years ago, 90% of the wear in an engine comes in the first 1000 miles after an oil change... So if you change your oil every 1000 miles, you're getting around 10x as much wear as somebody who changes their oil every 10,000 miles...




Patman said:


> I would do it esp if the oil is dirty looking. I don't go by the DIC, I go by the oil condition(dirty, not dirty). Going on a long trip I would do it anyway.


What makes an oil look "dirty" really has nothing to do with how used up the oil is... It's carbon that makes your oil look dirty, and Carbon that's small enough not to get caught in a quality filter isn't big enough to harm anything in your engine... So you can have an oil that looks "clean" that's actually used up because it's neutralized a bunch of acids, and you can have oil that looks "dirty" that still has 90% of its life left...

Mike


----------



## pbeyer2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

*3,000 miles... Period!*

I use only Mobil 1 Synthetic fluids in every vehicle I own and I change my oil every 3,000 miles, PERIOD! Now, many think I am crazy but if it means anything to you all my 2002 RAM 1500 has 249,500 miles, 2003 Monte Carlo 146,000 and 2000 Suburban 156,000 miles. All vehicles still have original untouched powertrains. My Cruze may only have 5,700 miles (and two oil changes) but remember this, oil is cheaper than parts! FYI Walmart has 5qt jugs Mobil 1 5W-30 (Dexos approved) for $26.00


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

I changed mine at 74% 4500km's this passed weekend before i went a trip to the cottage lol.

I heard its good to do the first oil change early to get all the crap thats created when the engine is breaking in anyway.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

pbeyer2010 said:


> I use only Mobil 1 Synthetic fluids in every vehicle I own and I change my oil every 3,000 miles, PERIOD! Now, many think I am crazy but if it means anything to you all my 2002 RAM 1500 has 249,500 miles, 2003 Monte Carlo 146,000 and 2000 Suburban 156,000 miles. All vehicles still have original untouched powertrains. My Cruze may only have 5,700 miles (and two oil changes) but remember this, oil is cheaper than parts! FYI Walmart has 5qt jugs Mobil 1 5W-30 (Dexos approved) for $26.00


None of those mileages are at all out of line for any of those engines with any kind of compatible API oil... 

I've got a buddy with an Astro minivan with 320k miles on it, untouched short block, running 7500 mile oil changes on whatever cheap dino oil is on sale... Another buddy has an untouched short block '87 Grand National with 245k miles, driven by his dad and all 3 teenagers through the years, all on 7500 mile oil changes with dino oil...

Mike


----------



## JB2K (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks a lot for everyone's replies -- I am thinking of taking the "peace of mind" approach and scheduling the Cruze in for an oil change/tire rotation before we take-off.

My next question -- if I do the change at a non-GM facility (I normally prefer to have all my routine maintenance done at a local chain or at Midas), is there anything GM/OnStar-specific I need to know concerning resetting the OLM?


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Just make sure they use a DEXOS 1 certified oil or equivalent. (full synthetic or blend)


----------



## JB2K (Feb 13, 2011)

cruze01 said:


> Just make sure they use a DEXOS 1 certified oil or equivalent. (full synthetic or blend)


Absolutely -- since my preferred brand is Mobil 1, anyway, it's pretty much a no-brainer for me...


----------



## doc03 (May 18, 2011)

On Star projected my fist oil change to be at 11600 miles. I changed mine at about 50% and 5000 miles. GM has a 5 year/100000 mile warranty on the drive train so I suppose you would be safe following their recommendation. Myself I would rather spend a few extra bucks and be on the safe side especially on the first oil change.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I'd check to be sure they have a filter in stock for the Cruze before taking it in for the work because it's kind of an unusual filter. If they don't stock it you could pick up a Wix and have them adjust the price since you're providing the filter. Personally I wouldn't use a Fram. Or just take it to the dealer instead of the Midas shop. On a new car sometimes I think you build up some goodwill regarding future warranty claims if you use the dealership for the routine maintenance. Technically you're not required to do it to keep the warranty but the cost is going to be pretty much the same at the dealer or Midas and the dealer is required to double check for any recalls when you're in for service work.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Did my first change at 3500 then at 10% for the next two.


----------



## JB2K (Feb 13, 2011)

Just to let everyone know, the oil change was done successfully before I took-off for Florida. Thanks to the guys at Dobbs Tire & Auto (a local chain repair shop serving the St. Louis area) store #10 for getting it done right.

BTW, driving the Cruze was the most fun I ever had in making the 1,000 mile trek (previous road trips to Florida were made in a 1998 Mazda Protege and a 2003 Mazda Tribute SUV). And OnStar Directons and Connections has been great -- great-enough for this user to see if there are any OEM navigation systems out there on the secondary market...


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

I figure the makers and designers know best.... internet forums are a close second though


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

70x7 said:


> I figure the *makers* and *designers* know best.... *internet forums* are a close second though


...with the _difference_ being:

• _"...*makers* and *designers*..."_ use *facts* and *data*.

• _"...*internet forums*..."_ use *opinions* and *hearsay*.

:2cents:


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

You didn't change that oil yet ore did someone just reply to this old thread? I would change it if it looks dirty not what ever the DIC says esp if I am going on a trip. I do not understand what is this big fascination with the factory fill oil every one seems to mention. Unless you think there are great pieces of metal or dirt contaminating the oil. Most of that break in period, stuff went away in the early 90s. 

Change the oil and be done with it.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

You didn't change that oil yet ore did someone just reply to this old thread? I would change it if it looks dirty not what ever the DIC says esp if I am going on a trip. I do not understand what is this big fascination with the factory fill oil every one seems to mention. Unless you think there are great pieces of metal or dirt contaminating the oil. Most of that break in period, stuff went away in the early 90s. 

Change the oil and be done with it.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...with the _difference_ being:
> 
> • _"...*makers* and *designers*..."_ use *facts* and *data*.
> 
> ...


it was meant to be sorta sarcastic....:1poke:


----------



## turbocruiser (Sep 10, 2011)

I have let th OLM keep me posted for the next oil change. I did the first one at about 3000 miles, since it was the factory oil, and I am a firm believer that filings and break-in wear particles, are present in the first oil in an engine. What I have noticed since this oil passed the 4000 mile mark, is a decrease in gas mileage. I don't know if this is an oil issue, or some other factor is at the root. I will see what happens after the next oil change. If the mileage increases, I will no longer go by the OLM.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

This is what my owners manual says:

"Engine Oil Life System
When to Change Engine Oil
This vehicle has a computer system
that indicates when to change the
engine oil and filter. This is based
on a combination of factors which
include engine revolutions, engine
temperature, and miles driven.
Based on driving conditions, the
mileage at which an oil change is
indicated can vary considerably.
For the oil life system to work
properly, the system must be reset
every time the oil is changed.
When the system has calculated
that oil life has been diminished,
it indicates that an oil change is
necessary. A CHANGE ENGINE
OIL SOON DIC message or Code
82 DIC message comes on. See
Engine Oil Messages on page 5‑30.
*Change the oil as soon as possible
within the next 1 000 km (600 mi).*
It is possible that, if driving under
the best conditions, the oil life
system might indicate that an oil
change is not necessary for up to a
year. The engine oil and filter must
be changed at least once a year
and, at this time, the system must
be reset. Your dealer has trained
service people who will perform this
work and reset the system. It is also
important to check the oil regularly
over the course of an oil drain
interval and keep it at the
proper level.
If the system is ever reset
accidentally, the oil must be
changed at 5 000 km (3,000 mi)
since the last oil change.
Remember to reset the oil life
system whenever the oil
is changed."

Been driving this car for four months now, not even close to a year, have 4,300 miles on it, mostly highway. Oil looks clean on the dipstick and right up to the full mark, oil remaining life is 58%. OnStar emails me and says I don't have to change the oil.

So what do you experts recommend? Should I change it now? Cruze manual says nothing about break in oil. 

Already have five quarts of Mobil one, and six brand new Delco filters. Would take me about twenty minutes working slow. Will know the filter will be changed, and the filter cap and drain plug will be properly torque. And not even one drop of oil will be spilled in the process. No cross threading on the drain nor filter cap, and don't expect any oil fires after changing.

Can do that right now, but would like to know why.

History shows that guys that have changed their oil in a brand new vehicle to soon, have to live with oil burners, using up to one quart per every 1,000 miles, but more like a quart, every 1000-2500 miles. With break in oil removed, the rings will never properly seat.

But the Cruze doesn't say a thing about break in oil or when to make that very first oil change. Is the Cruze different in this respect?


----------



## Arcticat (Feb 16, 2012)

I changed the first oil at 1700 and the second at 4500. This may be more then necessery but for those of us that plan on keeping the car for many years its cheap insurance. Remember oil to a engine is like blood is to a human, pretty important. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

70x7 said:


> it was meant to be *sorta sarcastic*....:1poke:


...I know, I was just _adding_ my own *sarcastic 2¢'*s (wink,wink)


----------



## Ragin Cajun (Feb 11, 2012)

Im not going to use the DIC rather Ill do my oil changes at 7500 miles. Even though Im using Mobil 1 its cheap insurance to keep the car running properly. Plus, I live in the south and the heat and humidity can eventually catch up with you if you have a relaxed maintenance schedule.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Oil is still clean today and at the full mark, not even close to 7,500 miles, so don't think I will be changing it today. See what happens tomorrow. 

Treated my new 04 Cavalier the same way, topped 100K miles, is using a half a quart at 6,000 miles now, but is telling me I should decarbonize the engine. Carbon buildup is always a problem with any vehicle. Aware of acids, filters don't take care of that, just solid particulants. Also dealt with semi's when the bad news comes at around three million miles when they need an overhaul.

Several personal vehicles that sell for the same price as a brand new semi, but after they hit over that 100k mark, practically worthless and throwaway items. So I ask myself, why am I driving a personal vehicle?

Another advantage of a semi, don't have to worry about these road power SUV and pickup drivers like you do with a Cruze, on the other side of the fence when driving a semi with these characters. Do get some pleasure in driving my motorhome in this respect, a Suburban looking out the front window looks like a roller skate. And that huge steel bumper scares the **** out of them. But I am nice.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

NickD said:


> Oil is still clean today and at the full mark, not even close to 7,500 miles, so don't think I will be changing it today. See what happens tomorrow.
> 
> Treated my new 04 Cavalier the same way, topped 100K miles, is using a half a quart at 6,000 miles now, but is telling me I should decarbonize the engine. Carbon buildup is always a problem with any vehicle. Aware of acids, filters don't take care of that, just solid particulants. Also dealt with semi's when the bad news comes at around three million miles when they need an overhaul.


SEAFOAM!!! Amazing stuff. And the smoke cloud from all the carbon is fun


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, on badly carboned up vehicles, do this on a desolate county road at 3:00 AM after all the drunks have gone to bed and before the normal people wake up. Leave a thick smoke trail for about ten miles before it finally cleans up.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

NickD said:


> Ha, on badly carboned up vehicles, do this on a desolate county road at 3:00 AM after all the drunks have gone to bed and before the normal people wake up. Leave a thick smoke trail for about ten miles before it finally cleans up.


...we jokingly called it _"...spraying for mosquitos..."
_


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Carbon is practically worthless for the heating value in gasoline, was a great effort put forth in the 70's to get rid of it. Claimed it was dangerous using the Hindenburg as an example with no mention the air bags in that thing were made from cow intestines and that people survived that tragedy. Not so with a 747 where as many as 524 people were killed. But even a sintered hydrogen tank was developed that slowly released the hydrogen, and if it did ignite, the flame would go straight up, can stand five feet from it and not even get burnt. Gasoline spills all over the place that can injure hundreds of people. But our oil controlled congress killed it back in the 70's, too dangerous!

Even though the technology exists to remove the hydrogen from fossil fuels they want to have wars over to get it

Taking the C out of HC's eliminates the need for a catalytic converter. Key function of it is to burn HC's after the fact, and also takes the C out of CO2, leaving just O2, well, H20 as well, this would greatly increase the efficiency of our engines, would last much longer and would be a **** of a lot easier to maintain.

GM was highly against the catalytic converter, thought they would lose money on installing that. But by being backed up with government regulations, could charge a lot more money for vehicles. And the more governmental regulations, the more money that could be made. So long gone is the 2,500 buck automobile, don't have to mention the prices today.

Catalytic converter and the O2 sensor are completely worthless until the vehicle reaches operating temperature. As the vast majority of driving is done only going a few blocks in cities. Operating temperature is never reached, so these two key components for the most part are worthless. EPA did a study on this, the O2 sensor was easy, just add a nichrome heater to it and one more terminal, but somehow that managed to more than double the price with this very simple modification.

Catalytic converter, to heat that up is far more complex, at least 1,200 watts is required, even for a very short gain. With a 12V system, over a hundred amperes are required, quite a load on a cold engine. Figures were given to the EPA, basically a 14% fuel efficient engine driving a 50% efficient charging system for an overall efficiency factor of 7%. Meaning you would be burning 15 times the fuel just to heat up the cat.

So direct fuel injection that would be closer to 100% efficient was suggested. But with the minor risk of the entire vehicle blowing up, so that project was dropped like a hot potato.

Manifold injection only provides a very minor improvement over a carburetor, but with a V-8 can pay 500 bucks for new injectors, a throwaway part in lieu of spending ten bucks for a carb rebuilt kit. Then most mechanics don't even know how to adjust a carburetor, done by a nerd now with software.

Exhaust gas recirculation is another fuel waster, no objection to eliminating lead, causes people with a poor blood brain barrier to become idiots, but yet very aggressive making them want to run for public office. But yet the phase of of this dangerous element took twenty years. R-12 just on a theory was outlawed overnight from fear of damaging the ozone layer.

WW II aircraft engines couldn't burn lead either, so very sophisticated water injection was developed that enhanced engine efficiency and performance. This was proposed for automotive use, but decided that the American people were too stupid to keep that water reservoir full. Could be protected by electronics, and even other freeze proof liquids were developed. Is required to reduce combustion chamber temperatures with non-leaded gas. But recirculation that crap through your engine was the acceptable way.

So you wonder why we have problems? Don't bother contacting your congressman with these issues, doesn't know anything about technology.

Let's just be fat, dumb, and happy, and talk about changing our engine oil every five minutes.


----------



## celines cruze (Oct 2, 2014)

our dealer told us not to come in til at 20 percent for free oil change ! We have a 2014 & they change the oil for the 1st two yrs so probably two oil changes !


----------



## dmiller369 (Jul 24, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> SEAFOAM!!! Amazing stuff. And the smoke cloud from all the carbon is fun


Seafoam Mythbusted Part 2 Don't believe the Lies!! - YouTube


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

celines cruze said:


> our dealer told us not to come in til at 20 percent for free oil change ! We have a 2014 & they change the oil for the 1st two yrs so probably two oil changes !


Then get it done every six months while you have the 4 free oil changes, might as well.


----------

